# Accucraft new rolling stock..



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLSers,

Accucraft-site at news says some new 3-bay hopp + gondolas +flatcars
"under consideration"

greetings from Austria
derPeter


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Are we talking 1/32 or 1/29?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Paul,
All the 'correct' scale!!!
1:32 Scale - Southern Pacific 72-IC-1 & -2 Class Suburban Passenger Coach, Brass
1:32 Scale - Southern Pacific C-40-3 Class Steel Cupola Caboose, Brass
1:32 Scale - 40’ or 52’ Steel Side Gondola
1:32 Scale - 50’ Flat Car
1:32 Scale - Double Sheathed Wood Refrigerator Car
BUT I don't see the 3-bay hopper car!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

Those 1.32nd models come under the heading of "MODELS UNDER CONSIDERATION" on the main accucraft website. You shouldn't hold your breath!

The Accu site does not have a link these days to the AML site (www.americanmainline.com) where you will find a 3-bay hopper in 1/29th.
What you won't see on AML are any live steam locos. It seems to be all plastic diesels these days - not surprising given the state of the 1/29th businesses.


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo Mr. Leech,

the hopper is under gauge-one => rolling stock, C&O and Virginien

greetings from Peter


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you Peter.
I found it, and they are 1:32, and in production.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------

